# Opinions on chucks



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Seeing some of the turnings produced by you guys has given me the urge to put a chuck on my Delta Midi lathe. I am looking for opinions on the Oneway and SuperNovaII chucks. I know the SuperNovaII is on sale now for $149 plus the $23 adaptor. Let me hear your thoughts please?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Super Nova II is a mighty fine chuck. You won't go wrong.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Bernie. I have SuperNova2 and an older SuperNova (uses a key that looks like a giant chuck key for a drill press) and they are great. The best thing is that the range of accessories (I have a 100mm or 4 inch set of jaws, a set of Cole Jaws, as well as the 50mm jaws that come with it).


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Super Nova by far, it is a great chuck and should last a lifetime.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

I have the Nova G3 and have found it to be an awesome chuck. You may want to check it out.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the Nova G3 also. It's a good one.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I appreciate the advice. I will check out the differences between the SuperNova II and the G3.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, the G3, which is no longer in production, has an open back and uses a key like a drill chuck key whereas the Super Nova has a sealed back and an Allen type key plus capable of heavier work than the G3, which is important if you go to a bigger lathe in the future.
I of course don't give this opinion as an expert but rather as the conclusions that I reached when deciding on the Super Nova.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

I am seeing the G3 being sold at all the major tool stores here in the states and wonder why that would be if it were out of production. The G3 is well suited for the mini and midi lates due to it's size and weight and has less stress on the spindle lathe power train. This info can be found at this link.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/G3/Nova_G3_Chuck.htm


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike they are both excellent chucks. They both have a lot of accessories. Only thing is the G3 is getting harder to find. I got my from a gentleman from England thanks again Pete. But Mike you won't go wrong with whatever you choose.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, Teknatool's web site confirms that the G3 is no longer in production. When the USA imports a product, it's unlikely to be only a tea chest full, more likely one or more 30' containers, making it likely that there are still ones to be had.

I've just looked again at teknatool's site and confirmed it's no longer in production Bob. Have a peep.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Alternative_Product Main Page.htm#Chuck


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep... I see that now on their site. Thanks Harry!


----------



## amirk207 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a problem with may chuck,
I grabe a piece after centering between the chuck and the tail stock
I remove the tail stock and while trying to hollow the piece looses it grip and fly away.
I tried to make a dovetail tenon it didn't help.
help me plz


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I personally tighten the chuck several times during the making of any item whether the wood is directly in the chuck or using a male or female dovetail.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we need a Charles to chime in on all the chuck checking chatter. 

I know, I need to get a grip, preferably, allen-keyed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon you had to push into place your false teeth after that Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

(teeth back in place)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Actually if I had my choice I would have the Vicmarc chuck. I have two of them and they are excellent but as I said you can't go wrong with the SN2. I use my Vic's more than the SN2.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike
The super Nova is my choice for use on my Nova DVR Xp. It's a solid chuck well worth the money you said it is selling for now. I paid much more for mine. The G3 might be harder to find these days but usually is you find someone selling them the adaptor is free as an inducement to buy. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Bob, Teknatool's web site confirms that the G3 is no longer in production. When the USA imports a product, it's unlikely to be only a tea chest full, more likely one or more 30' containers, making it likely that there are still ones to be had.
> 
> I've just looked again at teknatool's site and confirmed it's no longer in production Bob. Have a peep.
> 
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/Alternative_Product Main Page.htm#Chuck


Harry, 

I just went to this site, and *it does NOT say that the G3 is out of production.* The only ones it says it out of production is the one under it the *Nova Compac Chuck*, the *SuperNova Deluxe *and the original *Nova Chuck*.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but it even calls it *(HOT!)*


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

amirk207 said:


> I have a problem with may chuck,
> I grabe a piece after centering between the chuck and the tail stock
> I remove the tail stock and while trying to hollow the piece looses it grip and fly away.
> I tried to make a dovetail tenon it didn't help.
> help me plz


What kind of chuck are you using? 

The way that I do it is I start with a faceplate and I turn the outside shape of the piece including turning the tenon (I usually just glue on a piece of scrap that is about 3/4" thick) and I turn the tenon to just about the size of the jaws when they are almost fully closed (the more metal you have in contact with your tenon, the better off you will be) - I actually cut out a 2 1/4" circle then cut that piece of wood in 1/2 to give me a half moon that I can fit to the area easily. I make sure that I put just a bit of a dovetail on it (I want to have full contact with as much of the chuck's jaw as possible) and also making sure that the bottom of the tenon will *NOT* touch the bottom of the jaws (the ends of the jaws should be in contact with the shoulder - or the bottom of the bowl/hollow form).

Once I have the outside of the piece turned to shape, I take the piece off of the faceplate and turn it around and put it in the jaws. I then put it on the lathe and pull up the tail stock (for stability) then I true up the piece in the jaws. At that point the tail stock can be removed, and the hollowing can be started.


----------



## amirk207 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've found the problem (I think) I made the tenon to long it tuched the end of the jaws
it's much better now I made a bwl that was great thanx a lot


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

philland said:


> Harry,
> 
> I just went to this site, and *it does NOT say that the G3 is out of production.* The only ones it says it out of production is the one under it the *Nova Compac Chuck*, the *SuperNova Deluxe *and the original *Nova Chuck*.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but it even calls it *(HOT!)*


Phil if you look below the chuck picture by the name you will see it is out of production. Only one it seems they are making is the SN2.


----------

